# Illinois Auto Sales Tax Help



## chaosteo (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I am looking forward to buy a new car and wondering how is the Illinois Sales Tax calculated. Is it based on the location of the dealer? or Is it based on where the car is going to be registered as? Since it looks like different county seems to have difference county auto sales tax. 

Many Thanks!


----------



## E36Shikara (Apr 16, 2007)

Sales tax is levied wherever the car is to be registered. Here in MA - even if you buy a car in NH - (where there is no Sales tax), you must remit the sales tax to MA... Also, if you bought the car in NH, and registered it in MA, you are also liable for a Use tax....


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

chaosteo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking forward to buy a new car and wondering how is the Illinois Sales Tax calculated. Is it based on the location of the dealer? or Is it based on where the car is going to be registered as? Since it looks like different county seems to have difference county auto sales tax.
> 
> Many Thanks!


Let me guess, Knauz says you save a % point because they are in lake county?


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

Me530 said:


> Let me guess, Knauz says you save a % point because they are in lake county?


No, it's based on the physical address of the owner, not the dealer. Buying in a different (lower tax) county didn't help me.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Right, but that's Knauz's sales pitch. I've heard it from them 3 times.


----------



## speed_330i (Jan 9, 2009)

I live in Lincoln Park, in the Northside of Chgo. When I purchased my car from a The Autobarn in Evanston in early Jan 2009, the taxes were the same. You pay taxes when you register your car in Cook County.

I could be wrong, but I doubt it. I'll admit that the sales taxes in Chgo are CRAZY.

Good luck.

Martin


----------



## dmcknight (May 1, 2009)

It is 8.5% if you register the car in Cook County:yikes:. (IL state tax + the city tax) Taxes on used cars bought from a private party are taxed at a fixed fee based on the cost of the car. 30K+ is $1500, anything lower is 500 less and is scaled based on price. If you buy a used car from a dealership it is taxed base on the state + city sales tax.

Taxes are based on the address where the car is registered; not where bought. Additionally, if you buy the car out of state you will still have to pay IL tax when you register. If you need temporary tags at the time of purchase (as in you bought the car in NY and are driving it back to IL) you must get a temporary or transit tag from the NY DMV, pay NY sales tax, and will get a credit on IL sales tax when you register. IL will not give temporary tags to you unless you bought the car in Michigan or Indiana (or so they told me).

Hope that helps.


----------

